# Comparison CALB Winston GBS



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I don't think we've ever seen much testing of GBS. CALB has been covered heavily on EVTV at up to 12C. I think Winston\Sinopoly (formerly Thundersky) claim the highest cycle life.

Where are you seeing those cell prices?


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

here are the cell prices:

http://3xe-electric-cars.com/lithiu...ry/gbs-90ah-lifepo4-lithium-battery-44-detail

Europe

Do you know about a comparison in lab between these cell maunfacturers? Regarding to cycle life and effect of big discharges? Warranty will be one year I think, but im not sure.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

So that's $100 for a 90 AH GBS. They show Winston 100 AH for $110, and CALB 100 for $130 (old SE).

Lab tests are quite limited due to costs. There are lots of load tests done on EVTV, and someone was doing some cycle testing with headways IIRC. I'm not aware of any comrehensive tests done to compare brands, though there's some discussion of doing just that on EVDL.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for your posting!

I think I will try the Winston cells. They are quite cheap and offer a theoretically longer cycle life, if I can trust the german Wikipedia...


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

*Favourite GBS cells*

Hi, I got further with my calculations:

The GBS cells are at the moment my favourite. I can bring 76 cells in the car, so I can get full voltage for the motor and would not get a loss in accelleration and will have long lasting batteries about their ability to withstand high currents.

Interesting is also the relatively less weight for that power: 2.8kg for 100Ah instead of 3.2 for the CALB cells with 20% less in current (800A peak CALB).

So the whole pack will have about 24kWh and will weight 213kg.
Interesting ist also, that GBS cells only increase in the height and not in the with oder depth. Thats very important for comparison.

I will arrange the cells like this:

2 packs over each other in front of the mashine with possibility to monitor the voltage of the cells, (I think this is now necessary for this because they are not easily measureable, only 4cm between them)

6 cells next to the motor on the right side next to the motor and 3 cells left to the motor (the other 3 will not be possible because of the steering well.

Total possible from space: 59 cells

25 cells could be possible in the trunk.

To compare with the weight of the original drivetrain,

in front 51 cells and 25 in the trunk

Does anybody have experience with the GBS cells?


----------



## www.3xE.pl (Nov 22, 2008)

For future requests: here you can find quite precise LiFePO4 (and similar chemistry) battery parameters comparison:

website :
http://3xe-electric-cars.com/lithiu...ifepo4-lifeypo4/battery-parameters-comparison

pdf document: 
http://auto-elektryczne.eu/images/L...rameter-Sinopoly-Winston-CALB-GBS-Headway.pdf


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

Elegancec said:


> I try to compare these three Cell manufactures.


For power applications, here you can see a comparison of their Short Discharge Time (shorter time = lower resistance and higher efficiency).
CALB CA cells and Winston cells are neck and neck. CALB SE cells are a bit worse. GBS cells are listed as well.


----------

